# Appeal processing times



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Can anyone give me a rough estimate on how long appeals take?

I submitted last month and was told about 6 weeks, however, I also heard there is an appeal backlog?

any truth in this?

many thanks


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi jamesjones

It depends on what type of appeal you have launched.

Overstay appeals can take anything from 2 weeks to 2 months.
Rejected applications up to 6 months.

Although VFS says 6-8 weeks, we know from experience it can be anything up to 6 months, because it is the DHA that processes the application. VFS is simply the point of submission and receipt - they do not adjudicate on any applications or documents.
If it takes too long and you have an immigration attorney, a letter of demand can be sent to the DHA to apply some pressure and speed up the process.

But we also have to say that if the appeal was launched pre-VFS under the old DHA procedures, you can expect delays of up to a year.


----------

